# Craftsman Auto-Scroll Saw



## lindon (Jun 16, 2009)

I need replacement blades for model no. 315.172321 scroll saw. Sears has been absolutely no help, all they say is they are no longer available. It appears to be the same type blade used by a newer model 315.172321. Does anyone know a source?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi lindon

You may want to check the model number,,the one you posted is for a jig saw..
I know they call it a scroll saw but it's jig saw,, HD/Lowes should have one that will fit if not just grind just a little bit..
Or stop by one of the many Sears out lets I'm sure they will have one that fit.. 


CRAFTSMAN | Model #315172321 | SCROLL SAW | HOUSING | SearsPartsDirect.com

CRAFTSMAN | Model #315172321 | SCROLL SAW | SearsPartsDirect.com

==========


lindon said:


> I need replacement blades for model no. 315.172321 scroll saw. Sears has been absolutely no help, all they say is they are no longer available. It appears to be the same type blade used by a newer model 315.172321. Does anyone know a source?


----------



## lindon (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey Bob - Me bad, the correct Model No. Is 315.17280, similar to 315.172321 that I was able to download a manual for since I couldn't find a manual for the 315.17280. I was at both of the sites you posted, visited Sears store, called Sears parts, went to Lowes. Nothing at Sears store, no help at Sears parts, Lowes had nothing close. Per the manual picture, the blade has a hole at the shank end that a set screw goes through.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi lindon

I have many jig saws,,I almost always pick up one the B & D sets ,,I never have the right blades on hand ,,with a pair of vice grips and with a grinder you can make your own easy..the hole for the set screw is not a big deal,the screw will lock the blade into place...
If you want the hole in it just take a prop.torch to that end of the blade and drill one out on the drill press  after you drill the hole heat it one more time and stick it some water..

I like the Bosch blades and do this all the time when I need a great blade for hardwood 


=============



lindon said:


> Hey Bob - Me bad, the correct Model No. Is 315.17280, similar to 315.172321 that I was able to download a manual for since I couldn't find a manual for the 315.17280. I was at both of the sites you posted, visited Sears store, called Sears parts, went to Lowes. Nothing at Sears store, no help at Sears parts, Lowes had nothing close. Per the manual picture, the blade has a hole at the shank end that a set screw goes through.


----------



## millidave (Mar 17, 2011)

Are you still looking for a manual and blades for the Craftsman 315.17280 Auto Scroller Saw? The blades are pretty standard. Just avoid the newer blades that have a tool-less mount.
I have a manual containing a sketch of typical blades, and I think I have a few blades that I could photograph (if it would help). I am looking for a switch if you have any idea where I could find one.


----------

